# knowledge base not working?



## toocool (Nov 6, 2012)

Anyone know why I can't access it, no links work on anything.

Cheers


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Seems ok to me

viewtopic.php?f=56&t=172190

However, I may have more access rights :?


----------



## toocool (Nov 6, 2012)

I can get to that page but none of the links work?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ah, yeah see what you mean :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Have PM'd admin to check out


----------



## toocool (Nov 6, 2012)

Cheers mate.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes sorry about the links not working. There's a problem with re-directs translating the old "********" links to "ttforum" without the hyphen. This is affecting all old links on the site and also external referring links to the forum.

The problem is due to get fixed (I'll ask for an update) but in the mean time you can fix it manually on the fly....

From the links page: viewtopic.php?f=56&t=172190 ....

... as an example, if you click on *Front suspension*- *Spring replacement :* which loads the following link into your browser:

http:// api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=91dd979d1264adf2b3d1ec7bb9c85926&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww .ttforum.co.uk%2Fforum%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D56%26t%3D172190&v=1&libid=1355065048769&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww .tt*-*forum.co.uk%2Fforum%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D2%26t%3D87761&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ttforum.co.uk%2Fforum%2Fviewforum.php%3Ff%3D56&title=The%20Audi%20TT%20Forum%20%3A%3A%20View%20topic%20-%20MK1%20TT%20Knowledge%20Base%20-%20The%20Index&txt=%3CSPAN%20style%3D%22FONT-WEIGHT%3A%20bold%22%3E%3CSPAN%20style%3D%22COLOR%3A%20%230000ff%22%3ESpring%20replacement%20%3A%3C%2FSPAN%3E%3C%2FSPAN%3E&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13550652396099

Whilst it's sitting there not working, find the hyphen in "..********.." within the link, delete the "-" so it becomes "..ttforum.." and hit RETURN. It should then work and take you to:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=87761


```
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=87761
```


----------



## toocool (Nov 6, 2012)

Ah thanks, deleting the - works perfect.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Great. Hopefully it will be fixed soon so you won't have to edit the link


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It should all be working again now. If not you need either to wait or flush your DNS cache if you want to sort it out immediately, otherwise your DNS server (settings in browser) should sort itself out in a few hours.


----------

